

Don't Reverse FriendFeed. Ditch it. - unalone
http://unalone.net/2008/09/dont-reverse-friendfeed-ditch-it/

======
marketer
I agree, there just isn't a need for a reverse friendfeed. I think, on
average, people have 2-3 services listed on FF, and they usually don't
overlap. It sometimes makes sense (post a tweet after a blog post), but do we
need a whole service for that?

------
robotmonkeys
While simplfying makes things easier, to simply say "don't use these services"
doesn't solve the problem. You still have to interact with people on other
services. "Oh I'm sorry. I look down on my friend's social network" just isn't
always a solution. As soon as someone in your real-world socialnet posts
something on some site you don't use, and you'll be forced to start using it.

~~~
unalone
No I'm not. I usually hold fast to the sites I like using, and refuse to move.
It forces other people to stick to my game - IF they care about my seeing what
they do. Often they don't, and when that's the case neither of us really
cares.

------
swombat
hey hey, what's with the hey hey hey onomatopoeia hey hey obsession?

I'm all for informal writing styles, but those hey hey hey's really got on my
nerves.

~~~
unalone
I've seen a LOT of pro-FriendFeed anti-Facebook writing recently, the idea
being that if you stalk people you don't KNOW that it makes it better or
something. And I think that Facebook in many ways is the solution to what
people use FriendFeed for.

I also, um, like getting on people's nerves. I'm sorry. :-(

